# My first frog



## pema (25. Sep. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
man erkennt ihn kaum...aber für mich ist er das Highlight des Jahres: ein __ Grasfrosch? in meinem Teich
Ich habe ihn wohl im Uferbereich aufgeschreckt und er sprang mit einem sehr schönen Satz in den Teich, durchquerte ihn mit kraftvollen Schwimmzügen, um an der anderen Seite wieder aus dem Wasser zu schauen.
Da ich meinen Teich in erster Linie für Amphibien angelegt habe - und schon langsam verzweifelte, weil weder Frosch noch Kröte ihn interessant fanden - bin ich stolz wie Oskar
Hoffentlich bringt er nächstes Frühjahr seine Kollegen mit:beten
petra


----------



## einfachichKO (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: My first frog*



Dann wünsche ich Dir fürs nächste Jahr noch ein paar Quakis mehr...


----------



## Stadtkind (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: My first frog*



Das freut mich für Dich !


----------

